# Shocks & Springs info?



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys, 

My car's got air shocks in the back(for obvious reasons it seems) and will need new shocks and springs soon. 

Was wondering how these car's ride quality are with new/stock shocks and springs? How much should I look at paying and which ones to get for best ride and decent performance? 

Not crazy about lowering either, wanna stick with the stock hieght. The car rides really nice over bumps right now and kinda like the comfortable ride.

Only problem is these are worn smooth out and will bottom out if I'm not careful and it gets real bad with passengers in the car. Wanna fix that w/out giving up a good ride.

Thanks again. :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If your springs are original they most probably are tired. New Springs will stiffin the ride and should give you the correct height if you install the correct springs for the car. I installed Budzter rear spring spacers in the rear that gave me 1-1/2 lift. The 3" pypes exhaust didn't have enough clearance to clear driveway curbs and speed bumps. That lift solved the problem. If you want to rid the car of air shocks and maintain the back then look, you may want to consider spacers. The ones I put on are steel not aluminum. Heavy duty spacers. They install on the rear end with the spring sitting atop them. If your shocks are aged, it would be wise to replace them at the same time.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the drag bags inside the rear springs, provides the extra support I need with passengers in the car, and keeps the rear end from rubbing under WOT without lifting the rear of the car like air shocks do.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If your springs are original they most probably are tired. New Springs will stiffin the ride and should give you the correct height if you install the correct springs for the car. I installed Budzter rear spring spacers in the rear that gave me 1-1/2 lift. The 3" pypes exhaust didn't have enough clearance to clear driveway curbs and speed bumps. That lift solved the problem. If you want to rid the car of air shocks and maintain the back then look, you may want to consider spacers. The ones I put on are steel not aluminum. Heavy duty spacers. They install on the rear end with the spring sitting atop them. If your shocks are aged, it would be wise to replace them at the same time.


Will it still ride like a cloud? Other than the bottoming out it ride's very softly, lol.

Where would be a good place to get correct springs for this car? Would local auto parts places have them or should I get them online? If so which ones would you suggest? 

I have flowmasters underneath my car and it seems they dont hit very often if at all so I'm not sure if itll be an issue ater new shocks/springs.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the softest ride is with dead springs, everything else is stiffer, but the least is original factory springs which can be gotten at the auto store or aftermarket Pontiac vendors, then it goes up from there. Any spacers, bags, bushings, etc. will all stiffer the rear more. your call.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

There are springs available from many local vendors as mentioned but most of them are generic and not really exactly like original. There are several sources for exact springs made to original specs but expect to pay more. One advantage of going to a spring mfg. is they can take the original base line and adjust them to suit your wants. I went with Coil Spring Specialties recently for my '66 (Eaton in Detroit is another good source) and the engineer I spoke with mentioned that the original spec springs were somewhat soft and I was able to get a 15% increase in rate. The originals were also noted for being low in the rear and I was able to get some additional lift in them without having to resort to air shocks etc. Something to consider, good luck.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

So if I went mostly original it will need the spacer to keep the back a lil higher? Will it not retain even ride hieght all around with say 4 springs from a generic vendor? 

I'm a total noob when it comes to suspension, specially for these big a-bodys. I want it to ride good and have a smooth ride. I just dont wanna buy springs that make the car look funny/bad and/or ride too stiff/rough.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I got my replacement springs from NAPA, just got the standard ones, no lift or lowering. Even with the drag bags the ride is nice. Maybe even could be a little stiffer in the rear with the big tires I have back there.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds good I just wasnt sure if buying generics at the local store was a good move or not. 

I may go with the spacer in the back just to keep the hot rod stance like GTO Judge did his. Looks good.


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

as mentioned in a previous post Eaton out of Detroit is a great source I have used them in the past and will use them for my current ride . Super fast shipping


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Stock springs from a good Vendor Moog/Eaton/Napa are fine if you want a bit stiffer order for AC/wagon of the same model year i used drag bags like rookie to take some roll and rub out and love the way it handles now with just 8lbs air in them, does not jack it up just stiffens the coil, car rides like its on a rail through the curves now and like a caddy on the straights....with the all new factory suspension, and Monroe gasmatics the ride really amazes me for a 46 year old car!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My rear springs looked ok and I didn't replace them I just added those spacers. It did point the nose down giving it that '70's look. While restoring the front end, I replaced the front springs and got no additional height to level the height out. In retrospect I should have gotten springs for an A/C car. I installed spacers in the coils of the front springs to level it out and it rides and handles well. 
Budzter coil spring spacer order page

These are steel not aluminum never have to worry about them crushing.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I got my replacement springs from NAPA, just got the standard ones, no lift or lowering. Even with the drag bags the ride is nice. Maybe even could be a little stiffer in the rear with the big tires I have back there.


 When you say "drag bags" are these like the air lift 1000's? that go inside the springs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

the65gto said:


> When you say "drag bags" are these like the air lift 1000's? that go inside the springs.


yes, they go inside the rear springs.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

when installed use the individual nipples and not the "T" so you can adjust independently, these cars have a habit of sitting a bit lower on one side than the other and it helps with that also. They also help with wheel hop if you have any.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> Stock springs from a good Vendor Moog/Eaton/Napa are fine if you want a bit stiffer order for AC/wagon of the same model year i used drag bags like rookie to take some roll and rub out and love the way it handles now with just 8lbs air in them, does not jack it up just stiffens the coil, car rides like its on a rail through the curves now and like a caddy on the straights....with the all new factory suspension, and Monroe gasmatics the ride really amazes me for a 46 year old car!!!


As long as it still rides like a caddy its all good for me. 


GTO JUDGE said:


> My rear springs looked ok and I didn't replace them I just added those spacers. It did point the nose down giving it that '70's look. While restoring the front end, I replaced the front springs and got no additional height to level the height out. In retrospect I should have gotten springs for an A/C car. I installed spacers in the coils of the front springs to level it out and it rides and handles well.
> Budzter coil spring spacer order page
> 
> These are steel not aluminum never have to worry about them crushing.


My cars an a/c car so I'll be going with springs for an a/c car then when I can get to doing this.


Instg8ter said:


> when installed use the individual nipples and not the "T" so you can adjust independently, these cars have a habit of sitting a bit lower on one side than the other and it helps with that also. They also help with wheel hop if you have any.


I wish they had done that with my car cause it does lean over to the left a bit.


----------

